# Too much talking on Flight 26



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Anyone else think there's too much talking on Flight 26? If it's not the dj, it's the dj talking to a listener or commercials for other XM channels or events. I find it annoying.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow, 117 views and no replies. Does that mean no one here listens to Flight 26, or no one beside me is bothered by all the talking. I don't recall ever hearing a dj on Mix 22 or near as many "commercials" for other XM programming, before CC ruined Mix 22.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, to some extent, I think both Flight 26, and XM Hitlist (30) are attempting to have a little more DJ chatter like 90s on 9 used to, since XM now gets to program these "hit music" channels. Also, it could be argued that it is an attempt to emulate the very "FM" sounding Sirius Hits 1.

I think it sounds fine on XM Hitlist, but I tend to agree that Flight 26, since it's a Hot AC format (90s and now) should not have quite as much of it. Although, personally, I haven't heard much talk on 26 myself. What time of day are you hearing a lot of it?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Pretty much anytime I'm in the van for more that 10-15 minutes. They really need to play hours of music before any xm program "commercials" ( I'd vote for none...) and limit the dj from talking more than once an hour, and take no calls from listeners. If I want to hear dj's jabber on and hear commercials, I can do so without paying $13 a month.


----------



## JasonintheOC (May 22, 2006)

I haven't noticed too much jabbering but i'm a flipper. I drive with the remote in my hand and as soon as there is an XM promo or a song I don't want to hear I change the channel. Very rarely do I sit in the car and listen to one channel continuously.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm glad I decided to wait how things went before I blocked the CC channels. I listened to Mix 22 the last two days and heard no commercials and no xm program "commercials." On the 10 minute drive home tonight, I listened to Flight 26 and heard 2 songs, then an xm world cup programming commercial.


----------

